# Adding an Audi nav unit



## VR6_Fahrer (Apr 29, 2005)

Friend of mine bought an 04' allroad and wants to add an audi nav system. any idea what something like this would require install wise? would it be a plug and play deal?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Adding an Audi nav unit (VR6_Fahrer)*

http://www.navplus.us/forum/


----------



## VR6_Fahrer (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Adding an Audi nav unit (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_http://www.navplus.us/forum/

awesome! thank you kindly


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: Adding an Audi nav unit (VR6_Fahrer)*

Let me second that..
http://www.navplus.us
The definative Audi Navigation Site
Steve


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Adding an Audi nav unit (VR6_Fahrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_Fahrer* »_awesome! thank you kindly









no problem. be sure to post some before/after/project pictures when you get them. 
Brad


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Adding an Audi nav unit (bhb399mm)*

i did the install on an 01 allroad....which is harder than on the 04 because 01's have to convert to canbus.....it was slightly frustrating because my wiring harness was missing a wire had i had to go back over every wire one at a time to find it....
install on an 04 is much easier....go for it you will wonder how you ever lived without it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

